# Espresso Grinder for £200



## Kalebs (Mar 28, 2021)

Hey Everyone, I've been following this chat really closely. I just bought a second hand Sage DB which should hopefully last me for a few years. I used to work in a coffee shop ages ago and want to get back to goo coffee at home. I have been looking for a grinder and was wondering if the eureka crono would be a good pair for it or whether something else sub £180 or close that I can save to as I really only have a budget of Max £200. Any help would be really appreciated as I've been reading and the crono looks really good but also seen a link on a refurbished sage dose control grinder for £150 so wondering if thats worth it. Anything cheaper of course would help for the wife haha. In Edinburgh if anyone has something good I can get lol. Looking forward to joining the coffee community again.


----------

